# Has anyone tried online CBT from SAI?



## Jamie15 (May 27, 2014)

I've tried different therapists/psychiatrists/psychologists but I feel like I'm not getting anywhere and not getting better. I came across this online CBT from the social anxiety institute: https://socialanxietyinstitute.org/social-anxiety-treatment/online-therapy/overcoming-social-anxiety

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

There was a thread up to last year where a few people were going through the weeks of the course up to week 13.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ead-today-1308785/index16.html#post1080534810


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Jamie15 said:


> I've tried different therapists/psychiatrists/psychologists but I feel like I'm not getting anywhere and not getting better. I came across this online CBT from the social anxiety institute: https://socialanxietyinstitute.org/social-anxiety-treatment/online-therapy/overcoming-social-anxiety
> 
> Has anyone tried this?


Oh that's very nice, maybe online CBT will help some of us, as it is online and not in person.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Jamie15 said:


> I've tried different therapists/psychiatrists/psychologists but I feel like I'm not getting anywhere and not getting better. I came across this online CBT from the social anxiety institute: https://socialanxietyinstitute.org/social-anxiety-treatment/online-therapy/overcoming-social-anxiety
> 
> Has anyone tried this?


Oh this is very nice, I showed it to my dad and now he's urging me to go there.... Omg I am doomed, maybe I'll meet someone I already know from online there and they're gonna see me in person omg omg! I might as well try. :mum

This doctor seems to be very well known and has great reviews so he might as well be worth it baby.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Jamie15 said:


> I've tried different therapists/psychiatrists/psychologists but I feel like I'm not getting anywhere and not getting better. I came across this online CBT from the social anxiety institute: https://socialanxietyinstitute.org/social-anxiety-treatment/online-therapy/overcoming-social-anxiety
> 
> Has anyone tried this?


Oh yeah, me! I just started looking through it today, I had to in order to apply. Dr. Richards says to read sessions 1-4 before applying!!!

Well you know me, I am just so lucky to live so close to Phoenix, 1 mile. And the online therapy is so amazing, like the audio Dr. Richards provides is exceptionally a front seat to heaven. He is so good, just spot on. I mean he is really smart, everything he says and the repetition, omg, it's just like it was meant to be for all of us. I highly recommend this!

I mean this is similar to taking a psychology class at school, you have an instructor and materials to learn and you are motivated because you really want to understand what is going on. That's so great for me, I'm sure others feel the same. I'm sure they have motivation like me to get better and will go through with this therapy the same way as we go through with a psychology class or any other. I've always been fascinated by the workings of psychology and social anxiety, this is great stuff, and Dr. Richards really goes into alot of depth. I am thinking differently just by listening to his audio, everything makes sense!

Well, you know I have this in my possession with daddy's money. Well, don't worry he is poor, it's just a credit card. Hopefully I can be in the January group. :grin2:


----------



## Unreality (Aug 17, 2016)

SwtSurrender said:


> Well you know me, I am just so lucky to live so close to Phoenix, 1 mile. :grin2:


Lucky you xD I would like to join the Local group for CBT therapy but unfortunately I am a little too far away. Moving the Phoenix temporarily might be the only choice.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Unreality said:


> Lucky you xD I would like to join the Local group for CBT therapy but unfortunately I am a little too far away. Moving the Phoenix temporarily might be the only choice.


Yeah, it's so strange, I wish my past psychiatrists/psychologists would have recommended SAI to me years ago, I ****ing moved to Phoenix in 1998 for a ****ing reason and SAI has been here since way longer.

Well, they have very strict rules about moving to Phoenix, I'll quote you something, "_People moving here from out of town must check in with the office BEFORE moving. We cannot guarantee you a place in the group until you done two appointments AND you've contacted the office with details on your arrival and housing. Please do NOT move here until you are formally accepted into the group._"

Read the rest on their website thoroughly: https://socialanxietyinstitute.org/social-anxiety-treatment/group-therapy/requirements


----------



## Unreality (Aug 17, 2016)

SwtSurrender said:


> Yeah, it's so strange, I wish my past psychiatrists/psychologists would have recommended SAI to me years ago, I ****ing moved to Phoenix in 1998 for a ****ing reason and SAI has been here since way longer.
> 
> Well, they have very strict rules about moving to Phoenix, I'll quote you something, "_People moving here from out of town must check in with the office BEFORE moving. We cannot guarantee you a place in the group until you done two appointments AND you've contacted the office with details on your arrival and housing. Please do NOT move here until you are formally accepted into the group._"
> 
> Read the rest on their website thoroughly: https://socialanxietyinstitute.org/social-anxiety-treatment/group-therapy/requirements


I hope you get accepted into the January group! Maybe share some experiences when it's finished since I would also eventually like to attend the group therapy program. I'm just not sure if it will be worth travelling over 3500km from here over to Phoenix for the group.

Decisions...decisions....


----------

